# Like my new humi?



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, just started this hobby a little over a month ago and already outgrew the 25ct humi i have. Heres what i have ordered and should be here in a week, thoughts?







Its a 60-70ct and should be good for a while, i mean it this time


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Robb01 said:


> i mean it this time


really?...


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Robb01 said:


> ...should be good for a while...


5
4
3
2
1

Have a spare cooler? 

Nice looking humi.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> really?...


yup. definately, gotta complete a couple trades and then i need to try out all my sticks and see what i like.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats !

Post some pics of it full !! Also,when is the cooler coming !


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Very nice. I like that window too.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Robb01 said:


> just started this hobby a little over a month ago and already outgrew the 25ct humi i have.


Right on schedule....................



Robb01 said:


> 60-70ct and should be good for a while, i mean it this time


Probably hold you till end of year (way conservative guess) tops.............

Fixing to do a coolerador here soon !! Go ahead and start planning !!!!!!!!:hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice, but I bet it fills up real quick


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice looking humi man, but I have to laugh at you thinking it will last. LOL



I give you 2 months TOPS before you have to upgrade again  I am already looking to buy a third.


Oh yeah, post up pics of both humidors together when you cigars in them.


Shawn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A work of art to be sure!:dr


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice. I like it, but it's going to be difficult to keep that promise to yourself. I did the same thing. Now I have 3 humis and a 70 quart coolerdor... and guess what. The next two boxes coming in today will probably fill me up... 

HI. MY NAME IS "SHOE" AND I'M A CIGARAHOLIC.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> I give you 2 months TOPS before you have to upgrade again  I am already looking to buy a third.
> 
> Shawn


I was thinking the same thing. It will probably be full by Labor Day. Anyway, it's a nice looking box and should be a great place to keep your everyday smokes.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

SHOE said:


> Very nice. I like it, but it's going to be difficult to keep that promise to yourself. I did the same thing. Now I have 3 humis and a 70 quart coolerdor... and guess what. The next two boxes coming in today will probably fill me up...
> 
> HI. MY NAME IS "SHOE" AND I'M A CIGARAHOLIC.


Let me help you, ill take away your pain, to avoid temptation i think you should give me your collection!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I used to think that such a humi would fit my needs for a while. If you want that to be the case, you should leave this place RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought the same a while ago. I have a desktop which is now jammed full (about 55), I've been looking at large chests / cabinets and I've just ordered enough beads to convert two 30 liter coolers


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I like the humi - but I don't think that it will last very long! Go big early.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't you love making a purchase and then having a bunch of guys tell you that it's great, but it won't last you very long? Well... unfortunately, it's true 

I'm just kidding, kind of. It is a very nice looking humi and even when you outgrow it, you can always find a good use for it.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

The humi is nice but what the other guys are saying is true that you will quickly outgrow it especially if you hang out here . In all honesty it is a nice piece that you could have as a display in your living room/den/etc. for smokes that you would like to offer to guests while the rest of the stash is resting in a bigger humi stored away somewhere else in the house.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Nice humi, but like the others have stated, it won't last long!


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice looking. 

When did you say your third one was coming in.  

I do not want to start you on the slope but have you been to THE site. :r


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

ghost said:


> The humi is nice but what the other guys are saying is true that you will quickly outgrow it especially if you hang out here . In all honesty it is a nice piece that you could have as a display in your living room/den/etc. for smokes that you would like to offer to guests while the rest of the stash is resting in a bigger humi stored away somewhere else in the house.


I couldn't agree more. I thought my 70 stick humi would last me for a while when I got it a month ago. Everyone said, "won't last long" and I didn't believe them. Now that sucker is stacked to the max and I am working on plans for building a cabinet humi for myself... That slope is VERY slippery and VERY FAST! :w


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Robb01 said:


> Its a 60-70ct and should be good for a while, i mean it this time


  Love it how we all start so delusional   3 years from know you'll look back and laugh!!! :hn


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice, but I bet it fills up real quick


:tpd:

You'll be looking for a 500 count next!


----------



## ste-rex (Feb 25, 2006)

Beats my mason jar! Nice looking humi d00d


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice little buy there-the window is nice to keep an eye on your stogies w/o having to open the humi.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

King Cat said:


> Don't you love making a purchase and then having a bunch of guys tell you that it's great, but it won't last you very long? Well... unfortunately, it's true
> 
> I'm just kidding, kind of. It is a very nice looking humi and even when you outgrow it, you can always find a good use for it.


You gotta luv it. I'll make a prediction, speaking from experience. That will become the 'quarantine' humi and the new humi purchases will get bigger and bigger until... Every one chant with me.....

Cooler

Cooler

Cooler

Cooler.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

very nice - will go great with that 120 qt cooler you will be buying soon!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

coma said:


> 3 years from know you'll look back and laugh!!! :hn


3 years...at the rate of the slides around here, I'd say 3 months. :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going to guess that by August 1st you will have filled that one up. Anyone for a cigar pool on this one? Closest one gets the gars frmo everyone else.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

stig said:


> I'm going to guess that by August 1st you will have filled that one up. Anyone for a cigar pool on this one? Closest one gets the gars frmo everyone else.


Cigar pool, I like your thinking Matt.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Come August 1st I think I am going to need this:










Its a 150 qts and plan on use my 54 qt for singles:r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I say one month to fill that baby. I bought my first "100 count" on 5/11/06, ordered my second "100 count" humi on 6/12/06. We all know they don't hold as much as they claim.

It's a nice looking humi, I might have gone for a model with a shelve as well, gives you more space to spread out your sticks. But there is always #3 in the future, so you should be fine.

I think next for me will either be a vicksburg or a wine cooler. I am leaning towards the wine cooler.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't waste your time with a 100ct. You will outgrow in weeks...

Vicksburg is probably the best bang for your buck. Good pricing and capacity.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> IWe all know they don't hold as much as they claim.


Nice humi though.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I was given this one for my birthday because my two 50 counts were over flowing. Now this one is also over flowing.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Nice humi. I bought a 150ct that looks like that.

 Say you have three 100 count humi's full = aprox 300 smokes + 5 boxes of 25 in a cooler. that is another additional 125 smokes. 

For a grand total of 425 smokes. (dont you love my math) If you smoke one stick a day, you current inventory will last almost a year and a half. 

Why do you guys have so much inventory?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I smoke at least three sticks a day... sometimes more. I think my heaviest day was one day in Key West while hanging at the Conch Republic Seafood Company drinking Dirty White Mojitos I believe in total that day I burned about ten sticks.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

OilMan said:


> Nice humi. I bought a 150ct that looks like that.
> 
> Say you have three 100 count humi's full = aprox 300 smokes + 5 boxes of 25 in a cooler. that is another additional 125 smokes.
> 
> ...


I think the better question would be, Why do you not have that much inventory? Give it another couple of months and you will truely understand, I promise.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

This is the EXACT one my buddy just bought and got today!


----------



## beatnik (Jun 17, 2006)

i'm seasoning mine right now  got the same exact one


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice humidor! I have filled up my Vicksburg and Lincoln. Guess I will have to go with a cooler door next.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

I know what you guys mean, with the generosity of this forum alone ive filled my 25ct. I do have a backup tupperdor as well and it has 10-15 smokes in it too. It sure is a slippery slope.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I started about 18 months ago with a 150 ct., Then added 3 -300ct,1-100ct,3-150qt coolerdors. I'm outa room! 
That's a beautiful humi, but like all before me has said - think cooler.lol


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

discdog said:


> I started about 18 months ago with a 150 ct., Then added 3 -300ct,1-100ct,3-150qt coolerdors. I'm outa room!
> That's a beautiful humi, but like all before me has said - think cooler.lol


Now that is a *large* amount of cigars, you must have the equivilent of a small / medium walk in there.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Zenistar said:


> Now that is a *large* amount of cigars, you must have the equivilent of a small / medium walk in there.


Starting construction in August. This is turning into a job & I don't need another of those!


----------

